# macros by khaos



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

Here's a beautiful eggplant flower


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

A blackberry flower


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

By the way all pics are taken with my sony hx400v


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

Crystals radiate positive energy so I like to have them around


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)

And a couple flowers I shot today


----------



## khaosphotography (May 25, 2014)




----------

